# Vidanta NV Celebrate Park (merged)



## cricket (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone gone to a sales meeting on this yet?  If not, beware!  

They are pushing this HARD.  Both as straight sales and "add on" to an upgrade.  

Of course they are presenting it as 10 registered weeks IN the park. But the way I read the fine print, you get ONE of the ten weeks IN the park.  The rest are sold "with the intent of filling the sister resorts". 

Anyone else heard the pitch?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 25, 2018)

cricket said:


> Anyone gone to a sales meeting on this yet?  If not, beware!
> 
> They are pushing this HARD.  Both as straight sales and "add on" to an upgrade.
> Of course they are presenting it as 10 registered weeks IN the park. But the way I read the fine print .....
> Anyone else heard the pitch?



They have been  selling- Entertainment Collection (also Grand Entertainment/ both new ownerships ) as 10 weeks / years inside park . When you pay the 10 year renewal the Entertainment Collection becomes weeks at : Bliss - Mayan Palace - Sea Garden .

Vidanta likes the RTU model - it allows them to be the gatekeeper .


----------



## Eric B (Jan 25, 2018)

They had a different entertainment package they were trying to sell us.  We said we weren’t interested very quickly and they gave up, but the pitch was similar to that.  Didn’t listen long enough and it sounded fishy.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 26, 2018)

My presentation is scheduled today. Wish me luck. I hope I can get out in one piece. 

Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Jan 26, 2018)

cricket said:


> Anyone gone to a sales meeting on this yet?  If not, beware!
> 
> They are pushing this HARD.  Both as straight sales and "add on" to an upgrade.
> 
> ...



I heard the pitch for Grand Entertainment collection last summer at PP and again a few weeks ago in NV.  It included an addendum for Theme Park access.  Not sure the fine print about what the Theme Park access entailed because we declined and moved on, but the salesperson described it as similar to the Golf addendum they used to use.


----------



## pittle (Jan 26, 2018)

BennyBoy00 said:


> I heard the pitch for Grand Entertainment collection last summer at PP and again a few weeks ago in NV.  It included an addendum for Theme Park access.  Not sure the fine print about what the Theme Park access entailed because we declined and moved on, but the salesperson described it as similar to the Golf addendum they used to use.



Yes - but there are several different Golf Packages and usually in the very fine print there will be a statement that it can be changed or cancelled at any time.  I would not be surprised if there is a similar statement for Grand Entertainment.

We no longer go to the updates - why spend valuable vacation time enduring pressure to upgrade?  We would never go to the Theme Park and do not want or need another unit.

We have been owners at various levels since February 1999 and have worked our way up to 2 Grand Luxxe 2-bedroom Master Suite (we have lots of extra weeks available).  But, as I have said many times - they are to the point that they have priced us out as maintenance fees are too high.  We can do SFX exchanges with our PBEB unit and stay at Mayan World properites.   Our Buganvillias Sky Suite also has bonus weeks so that we can stay 2 weeks for less than the price of one GL week.  We have been doing some VRBO vacations too.

But, on the bright side - we have 2-1/2 years until the Senior Certificates kick in and then we will be able to go at about the price of our other options for two years and then free! I hope we get to use the Sr. Certs long enough to make a significant dent in the amount we have paid over the years.


----------



## cricket (Jan 26, 2018)

I was too late for the Senior Certificates!  And they have priced me out too.  

BTW, if anyone is interested,  The maintenance fee for the 2 BR Park unit (which is NOT the same as a 2 BR condo--more like 2 studio units joined together) is $1950.  Too rich for my blood.


----------



## cricket (Jan 26, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> as 10 weeks / years inside park . When you pay the 10 year renewal the Entertainment Collection becomes weeks at : Bliss - Mayan Palace - Sea Garden .



The actual contract states "For each registered week...member shall be entitled to stay in the Resort one week during that 10 year period".  They then say they give you an addendum that states "Park additional weeks my be requested, subject to availability...."

Then it VERY CLEARLY states "Member accepts and understands, Additional weeks are designed to fill available inventory at the Sister Resorts".


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 26, 2018)

cricket said:


> I was too late for the Senior Certificates!  And they have priced me out too.
> 
> BTW, if anyone is interested,  The maintenance fee for the 2 BR Park unit (which is NOT the same as a 2 BR condo--more like 2 studio units joined together) is $1950.  Too rich for my blood.


Cricket, is this the price for 2 br unit of kingdom of the sun? 

Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


----------



## cricket (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't think so.  They quoted it for the Celebrate Park unit.  I didn't know there were THREE buildings.  I only knew of Kingdom & Cascades.  On the chart they gave me those MF were less expensive.  I don't know what the differences are.


----------



## cricket (Jan 27, 2018)

pianoetudes:  since you just had your update, what did they sell you???


----------



## Eric B (Jan 27, 2018)

The Vidanta web site only lists the cascades and the Kingdom of the Sun as lodging under construction in the park.  When we were down in the GL RM, we heard there is a new set of GL units going into building 5B that looks more like what would seem like two studios stuck together that might be the celebrate park units; it’s labeled as a Deluxxe unit and isn’t actually in the park, but the name of the other lofts in building 5A is GL Celebrate Lofts when they show up in RCI or the Registry Collection.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 28, 2018)

cricket said:


> pianoetudes:  since you just had your update, what did they sell you???



I will create a new thread to share my story. Stay tuned.


----------



## cricket (Jan 29, 2018)

Interesting Eric B.  They sold it to me as an "In the Park" Master Suite.  It was called a Celebrate Deluxxe Master Suite. And the contract said $1950 MF.  To compare: the chart they gave me listed a Kingdom of the Sun Master Suite at $1600 and a Cascades Master Suite at $1100.  

However, it was a "Club Floor" unit.  So possibly that is the difference.  Club floors will be top floors. So will these be the top floors of the other buildings maybe?? 

But do any other units in any other buildings have the MF depend upon the floor/height of the unit? Except the Penthouse and 1 BR lofts of course.

(So very glad I rescinded.  Too much fast talking)


----------



## Pizza67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, the last "owner's meeting" we went to a few years ago, they were pushing ownership in the park.  We could care less about that and are happy with what we have.  We're also comfortable with our price point and have no interest in anymore upgrades (at least for the foreseeable future).


----------



## Eric B (Jan 30, 2018)

I included a picture of the Deluxxe suite in NV building 5B with my Jungle Luxxe pictures at https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/OQC1fGKtIZUhedRPVS3FwH1gnFKL2OyNhxAO66M5A2U; it’s the last one.  They told us the intent behind them was for families staying in that tower outside of the park on the Vidanta grounds to have a view of the fireworks at the park in the evening after having spent the day in the park.  It made sense to me because that end of the building points right at the park on the old map in RM; there are additional buildings on the map that are apparently not going to be built in order to leave more area for the park.  If what I heard is correct, they’ll be on multiple floors, though the top floor might be a special club floor.  That wasn’t mentioned to me.  Is that floor plan the same as your rescinded contract one?


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 30, 2018)

cricket said:


> Interesting Eric B.  They sold it to me as an "In the Park" Master Suite.  It was called a Celebrate Deluxxe Master Suite. And the contract said $1950 MF.  To compare: the chart they gave me listed a Kingdom of the Sun Master Suite at $1600 and a Cascades Master Suite at $1100.
> 
> However, it was a "Club Floor" unit.  So possibly that is the difference.  Club floors will be top floors. So will these be the top floors of the other buildings maybe??
> 
> ...


Those sound like somewhere we'd like to visit!! We're anticipating Grand Kids sometime in the next 5 or so years so that might be what takes us back to the inevitable kid-mode 2.0.
 I'm at bottom basement. We're going to probably move up 1 more level via resale and possibly one more after that via up grade or resale....will land somewhere at GB or GM 2br or if very lucky, lower level Luxxe.

and that's where we will remain.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 30, 2018)

Zinjanthropus said:


> Those sound like somewhere we'd like to visit!! We're anticipating Grand Kids sometime in the next 5 or so years so that might be what takes us back to the inevitable kid-mode 2.0.
> I'm at bottom basement. We're going to probably move up 1 more level via resale and possibly one more after that via up grade or resale....will land somewhere at GB or GM 2br or if very lucky, lower level Luxxe.
> 
> and that's where we will remain.



Once the Park actually opens (2019 ? )- "routes " to access will emerge .  There is likely be park "day visit"access available to other resorts in PV/ NV as well as through Vidanta brand locations 
If you want IN THE  park access (ala - Disney TS ) I am sure there will be owner rental or exchange possibilities .

Time will tell / and it sounds like you have time .


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 30, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Once the Park actually opens (2019 ? )- "routes " to access will emerge .  There is likely be park "day visit"access available to other resorts in PV/ NV as well as through Vidanta brand locations
> If you want IN THE  park access (ala - Disney TS ) I am sure there will be owner rental or exchange possibilities .
> 
> Time will tell / and it sounds like you have time .


We have a Grand Cascades studio, so we're already in, just not yet at the rich folks level with the "cement ponds" and "fancy eatin tables." lol


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 30, 2018)

While we were leaving the NV complex last week, I noticed two high rise structures going up closer to the new main entrance.  I assume these are the park condos that you are talking about.  There seemed to be quite a lot of activity going on.

The day before, I took the beach to the SG from the GM and walked over the bridge toward the old main entrance.  True to the way things have gone in the past, a crew was building a wall between the property where the Bliss buildings are being built up to the downslope side of the bridge.

There was also sloping rock construction going on around the body of water (looks to be the end point of the NV marina) that is behind the white office/parking building and the bridge near the Porto Bello restaurant.  I am guessing that Vidanta owns all that land around that body of water (across from the 4 condo buildings on the street between the GM and SG).

The Prime 159 restaurant sign is still up, but the restaurant is changing name (it's the one next to Porto Bello).


----------



## cricket (Feb 3, 2018)

Is that floor plan the same as your rescinded contract one?
Similar floor plan Eric B.  But no patio pool and the deck is much smaller.


----------



## cricket (Feb 3, 2018)

Zinjanthropus said:


> We have a Grand Cascades studio, so we're already in, just not yet at the rich folks level with the "cement ponds" and "fancy eatin tables." lol



Zinjanthropus, but what does your "basement" studio trade into?  That may get you the "cement pond" or the "fancy eatin table"


----------



## Eric B (Feb 3, 2018)

Interesting.  I’ll inquire further on it when I’m down next in April at RM.  it wouldn’t surprise me if they have those in the park on a smaller size without the deck pool; it’s kind of like the Jungle Luxxe approach to fitting a Luxxe unit in a smaller footprint.  That would make sense if they’re on the top floor of the Kingdom of the Sun or Cascades buildings.

Thanks for posting the picture, too!


----------



## Eric B (Feb 3, 2018)

cricket said:


> But do any other units in any other buildings have the MF depend upon the floor/height of the unit? Except the Penthouse and 1 BR lofts of course.



You might include the Spa and 2/3 BR loft units in NV as being different MFs for a better location; they’re all higher in buildings 3 & 4, so have better views.  The lofts are bigger/nicer than the equivalent GL Villa units, which goes probably most of the for the higher MFs. For the Spa ones, the MF is ~$100 higher than a normal GL 2 BR, but has a tiny bit more room and isn’t a lockout, which also contributes to the difference. I don’t think they target different MFs to locations specifically; if they did, there wouldn’t be the room assignment issue that was posted about a couple of months ago.  There are the presidential ones as well, but that’s location and amenities more than height in my opinion.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Feb 4, 2018)

cricket said:


> Zinjanthropus, but what does your "basement" studio trade into?  That may get you the "cement pond" or the "fancy eatin table"


It’s a Mayan Palace everywhere else.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 4, 2018)

Does it trade to the Mayan Palaces?  You could use their cement ponds & fancy eatin....

Are they going to give you access to the resort grounds at NV when you stay in the park?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 4, 2018)

Zinjanthropus said:


> It’s a Mayan Palace everywhere else.



Does the contract say Cascades or Grand Cascades ?
just curious .

Cascade Nuevo Vallarta has an RCI code of DA 86

So far no Kingdom of the Sun or Grand Cascades
or Bliss NV ( for that matter .) with RCI resort codes.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 4, 2018)

Could be the Kingdom of the Sun (KS) is going into II or the Registry Collection instead of RCI, as they do with GL.  By the way, Vida Lifestyle now lists the usage fees for the Cascades and KS, but not the Grand Cascades - makes me wonder what's going on there.  I recall having seen a KS model and a Cascades model in NV, but don't remember if there was a grand one.  Might have been a change of plans for Vidanta.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 5, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Could be the Kingdom of the Sun (KS) is going into II or the Registry Collection instead of RCI, as they do with GL.  By the way, Vida Lifestyle now lists the usage fees for the Cascades and KS, but not the Grand Cascades - makes me wonder what's going on there.  I recall having seen a KS model and a Cascades model in NV, but don't remember if there was a grand one.  Might have been a change of plans for Vidanta.



Grand Cascades is “listed “ on the large painted wall map by the elevator door of the NV sales floor.
When we did a owner presentation  in Feb 2016 our sales rep ( 6+ years with Vidanta) said that they had adjusted the names and were using Cascades and Kingdom of The Sun as sales brands  -( I think  there is also a Kingdom of the Moon on the map) I believed him ; & we both understood that they could always add the “Grand “ designation in the future , if an upgrade building was added .

That is why I was asking how the contract listed the brand .

******

PS - Eric , if you go on RCI resort directory , there are a number of Grand Luxxe designations that I am sure were not there last fall / whenever  I found the Cascades code


----------



## Eric B (Feb 5, 2018)

I’ve seen quite a few of the GL codes.  They show up periodically under the platinum priority access part, but only in NV since I’ve been watching.  Posted a few in the sightings in January; they were with 2-4 weeks notice for studio, 1 BR suite & studio loft units.  There gone now, but there were a bunch more including lofts and spas last fall.  Great way to get in there.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Feb 5, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Does the contract say Cascades or Grand Cascades ?
> just curious .


Contract says Grand Cascades but they said that the final name will be without the "Grand", and the upgrade to that is the "Kingdom of the Sun"


----------



## TimPrice (Jul 2, 2018)

Good afternoon, unfortantly the Celebrate Park contracts are a way for Vidante Group to get out of there renewable 25 year contracts, while "upgrading" your membership, and cutting it down to 10 years.  The plus side is it opens the posiblity of upgrading to a Gran Blis Membership.

[_Balance of post deleted as solicitations are not permitted in the discussion forums.  Feel free to join TUG and place a Timeshares Wanted add in our Timeshare Marketplace._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Eric B (Jul 4, 2018)

TimPrice said:


> Good afternoon, unfortantly the Celebrate Park contracts are a way for Vidante Group to get out of there renewable 25 year contracts, while "upgrading" your membership, and cutting it down to 10 years.  The plus side is it opens the posiblity of upgrading to a Gran Blis Membership.



Actually the Celebrate Park contracts are written as including a registered week in the park every other year for the first ten years with an “alternate year week” in the Park in the off years.  They include a potential to request another week outside of the park in a corresponding resort in Vidanta itself depending on the level and privileges offered at the time of purchase, and a renewable certificate to use the corresponding resort for up to 100 years.  It’s a different program than the older 25 year contracts and one would have to judge it on its own merits reading the contracts, but they aren’t necessarily all bad.  Judge the usefulness and value of one of these contracts for yourselves.


----------



## Cabocowboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Just traded a 1 wk PB Montecristo EY to Vidanta for 3 wks EY of Grand Mayan plus guaranteed access to Celebrate theme park under construction plus $20k out of pocket.  They offer 2 for 1 exchange rate to SFX as well.  Looking for feedback from collective wisdom of TUG.  
I saw a 1 bd. GM for sale here EY for $5500.  They said Celebrate will rival Disney.  Vidanta has parterned with some big names, including Cirque de Soleil and others. Thoughts?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 11, 2018)

1 ) Read your new contract very carefully and make sure you completely understand what is WRITTEN - that is all that counts .

2) Trade-ins are rarely the most cost effective way of doing a deal .
IMO - the Montecristo  will go away . However the price you paid would likely be the same without a trade in .

3) Vidanta has a transfer fee structure that adds to the cost of a resale 
5 x current MF is common  on contracts since about 2005 ( some GL may be 10 x MF )


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 11, 2018)

Rescind. Vidanta only builds with cash, so IF they ever finish their “theme park” it may be 30 years from now. They are VERY jealous of Disney. I went through their presentation and they mentioned Disney about 40 times, like an obsessed ex. If you really like their product you can always buy it later, buy resale, or rent from a Platinum owner.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 12, 2018)

I probably wouldn’t buy in at the Grand Mayan level.  I do enjoy the Vidanta resorts and own at a higher level, but it’s just to easy to exchange in to Grand Mayan to be worth buying, even in the high season.

As Tom mentioned, the “trade in” is a marketing gimmick that likely didn’t change the price.  If you carefully read the agreement for that, it isn’t really a contract.  If you think back to the verification call with Vidanta corporate, they never asked about it, did they?  I haven’t been to Montecristo, but have seen it on Registry Collection and have the impression that it’s higher on the food chain than Grand Mayan.  It will likely sell for whoever you pay the up front fee to, if you pay it, but you don’t really have an obligation to carry through with that and could likely sell it yourself if you set the price right.  That’s up to you.


----------



## Cabocowboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you to the TUG community for the assistance.  Confirmed what I believed.  I made the trip today to Playa del Carmen to the Profeco office and executed my legal Right under Mexican laws. Full recission of contract. The office was helpful and even let us make 2 sets of copies of every document with our signature on them.  Ring it up, TUG. Saved a member $20,000 and a lot of headaches.


----------



## whitewater (Nov 14, 2018)

....


----------



## whitewater (Nov 14, 2018)

Cabocowboy said:


> Thank you to the TUG community for the assistance.  Confirmed what I believed.  I made the trip today to Playa del Carmen to the Profeco office and executed my legal Right under Mexican laws. Full recission of contract. The office was helpful and even let us make 2 sets of copies of every document with our signature on them.  Ring it up, TUG. Saved a member $20,000 and a lot of headaches.


wise move friend.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 24, 2019)

Just came back home after two weeks in paradise. We didn't go to the presentation near Bucerias (my previous thread) because the resort is too far. But instead, we went to the owner's update at Vidanta Nuevo.

To our surprise, it wasn't high pressure at all. We were offered 2 upgrades with "Park Options" and 1 brand new Celebrate contract about 25K. I forgot to ask them about Park Options. Maybe anyone in the forum can help me to interpret Park Options.

My second surprise was about the park. Before the presentation, we watched 2-minute Park video in the theater. Imo, the role of Cirque du Soleil in the park is more subdued. They used to call it "Cirque Park", but I didn't even see the name "Cirque du Soleil" in the video. Did they scrap the Cirque concept? Nobody knows.

I will be posting the artist rendering of the park after this message. The images are not good quality because I took them from the monitor.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 24, 2019)

pianoetudes said:


> Just came back home after two weeks in paradise. We didn't go to the presentation near Bucerias (my previous thread) because the resort is too far. But instead, we went to the owner's update at Vidanta Nuevo........ anyone in the forum can help me to interpret Park Options....Imo, the role of Cirque du Soleil in the park is more subdued.They used to call it "Cirque Park", but I didn't even see the name "Cirque du Soleil" in the video. Did they scrap the Cirque concept? Nobody knows.
> .



Thanks for the photos .

I think Cirque will still be a part of Celebrate Park NV . IMO it is more likely to be a part of the nighttime
entertainment or similar events in the daytime . The whole interactive factor sounded great - but the reality of staffing probably would be very difficult . There may also be “symbiotic issues”between the partners  since it will be Vidanta’s show in real world daily management .

IMO - it will be a success for Vidanta by increasing the summer usage occupancy levels. The  toll road from Guadalajara (metro pop. 5 million) is scheduled to open about the same time as Celebrate Park.
This will reduce the drive time to 3 hours or so .

If my expectation of the success level is correct : it could allow me to rent my bonus Vacation Fare week  to Mexican Nationals , in the summer season - thereby “proving “that Vida Sales does not tell lies - the. truth just takes 15 years to gain reality .
LOL

The Park Options “upgrade “ is likely a presell to opening promo .
IMO - once the park is open - Park Options - may give some benefits BUT Vidanta will (IMO)also be working to entice all visitors to NV - PV to go to a presentation by offering some kind of special Park access. I will “guarantee”the street OPC ‘s that sell fishing trips will also be selling Celebrate Park access
in 2020 . What could go wrong in a 90 minute presentation that includes a free breakfast .


----------



## MoPops (Jan 30, 2019)

A few questions, if you don’t mind.   
We’ve only been to NV one time. (Upgraded and own there) We usually go to RM.  we liked NV alright, but I like the beach area and GL pools at RM a little more than the GL pool area at NV. We were literally forced out of our pool area by two large families with multiple youngsters in NV.  Seemed like 1/2 of the GL pool area was locked out for premium members only..
We are looking at going back to NV one of these years, and I’d just like to know more about what folks like about it. Our trip there was somewhat negative because it was right before my LW had hip replacement surgery, and my Dad had just passed away.  Wife couldn’t do a lot of walking like we both like to do, and I was just in a poor mood.  
So, is there a quiet pool there? I love kids and grandkids, but would like quiet time too. No DJ or games going all day etc..  Also, do you leave the complex quite a bit?  I have the impression that there’s a lot to do around there, but we did zero exploring.  We’d want to get out and about a bit more if we went back.  Thanks for the information, as we are trying to figure out where to go next year.  Need to do the Feb 1 call in, if we are going to try and get in.   
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## MoPops (Jan 31, 2019)

Never mind.  Going to stay with RM for 2020.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StructureGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

My wife and I just bought a Kingdom of the Sun two-bedroom loft.  They referred to it as a "penthouse" since it's on the top two floors of a nine story building in Celebrate Park.  It has a huge deck (we did not buy an end unit with an even larger extended deck.)  The contract gives us two weeks per year for 100 years and an additional week for the first 10 years.  The usage fee is $2,400 per week and at the end of 10 years the fee to continue is the same as the usage fee = $4,800 lump sum ($2,400 for each week) to continue another 10 years.  We get an additional 2 privilege weeks through SFX which I really don't understand.  We will likely use it 2 weeks per year and hope to rent it some.   I'm hoping there is a market for this as a rental unit paying us more than $2,400.

The "best guess" from the salesman is that it will be ready for occupancy end of 2020.  He also said that Celebrate Park, Phase 1 (a water park) is scheduled to open end of 2020 as well but it will likely really happen early 2021.  

I love our Vidanta vacations but I think we paid way too much for this as an upgrade.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 4, 2019)

StructureGuy said:


> ..bought a Kingdom of the Sun two-bedroom loft.  They referred to it as a "penthouse" since it's on the top two floors of a nine story building in Celebrate Park.  .....
> The "best guess" .... occupancy end of 2020.  He also said that Celebrate Park, Phase 1 (a water park) is scheduled to open end of 2020 as well but it will likely really happen early 2021.
> I love our Vidanta vacations but I think we paid way too much for this as an upgrade.



How recently did you do the upgrade ?

Welcome to TUG as a first time post


----------



## StructureGuy (Apr 5, 2019)

We bought a minimum one bedroom Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta unit in Celebrate Park in April 2018.   We upgraded to the Kingdom of the Sun two bedroom loft in February 2019.


----------



## StructureGuy (Apr 5, 2019)

This is the Celebrate Park package that they were trying to sell us in February, 2019.  I have no idea how many salesman lies are included in selling future access to something that does not even exist yet.

1.)  Access to Celebrate Park will cost $180 per day per person.  Buy the Park package and the cost will be $150 per person for the entire week.
2.)  The Park package gets you earlier access to the Park.
3.)  The Park package gets you to "skip to the front of the line."
4.)  You have access to a concierge although I don't know what you need a concierge for.
5.)  This benefit is available to all your guests as well.

The cost is normally $159,000 (Haha, wink, wink) but since we are owners buying before the park opens it is "only" $6,000 if you buy today.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 5, 2019)

In that last render, the ratio of accomodation rooms to rides and attractions looks very high.


----------



## mike53 (Apr 5, 2019)

The Vidanta names really have me baffled. Is the Kingdom of the Sun comparable somewhat to a  GL level? In June of 2018 we were offered a Celebrate Deluxxe contract which I understand is at the Grand Bliss level.


----------



## StructureGuy (Apr 5, 2019)

> The Vidanta names really have me baffled. Is the Kingdom of the Sun comparable somewhat to a GL level? In June of 2018 we were offered a Celebrate Deluxxe contract which I understand is at the Grand Bliss level.



The names baffle me as well.  The _2-bedroom loft_ in the Kingdom of the Sun gives me access to a _Grand Luxxe 2-bedroom Spa_ or a _Grand Luxxe 2-bedroom Master Suite_ or a _Grand Bliss 2-bedroom Master Suite_ as well.


----------



## mike53 (Apr 5, 2019)

OK. Thanks for the clarification. We have a GL 2br Master Suite so I assume this is at the minimum the next upgrade they will try to sell us when we get to RM in June.


----------



## petenjen (Apr 5, 2019)

mike53 said:


> OK. Thanks for the clarification. We have a GL 2br Master Suite so I assume this is at the minimum the next upgrade they will try to sell us when we get to RM in June.



Oh no.   I'm sure they'll try to hit you for The Estates.   That's the next planned property that doesn't exist at RM.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 5, 2019)

StructureGuy said:


> This is the Celebrate Park package that they were trying to sell us in February, 2019.  I have no idea how many salesman lies are included in selling future access to something that does not even exist ....... (Haha, wink, wink) but since we are owners buying before the park opens it is "only" $6,000 if you buy today.



So if I have this correctly - you paid xxx to upgrade to Kingdom of the Sun - 2 bedroom loft .
from a 1 bedroom - Celebrate Park / Cascades (Mayan Palace) Your “internal trade “access is (now)into GL or GB - 2 bedrooms  as you listed .

the $ 6000  is just for all the premium park access ?

I  am guessing your buy in initially / last year was 20 +K range
the MF / week use cost for the 2 bedroom loft Kingdom is $2400
What was the one bedroom Celebrate / Cascade/ MP  ?

*********

I believe the SFX Privilege Weeks - will allow you to book at Vidanta without paying any (exchanger) resort fee just the MF/ week usage fee , for the level you book . You will have to keep an active SFX membership .
I believe when you (or who ever you book for) uses these weeks - some or all of the addendumin in your contract will not be able to be used.(things like 1/2 price massages or golf deal if you have them)
You should contact Vidanta Member Services - to find out the specifics . (ie)how can the park pass be used with a Privilege Week .
At the same time it would allow you to use a one bedroom Grand Mayan for about $ 1100 a week. The Priviledge Weeks are likely without guaranteed ARP  They will get you access , but Presidents Week in Feb. might not be available (SFX requests availability from Vidanta - when you contact SFX)

Privilege Weeks (IMO)
1) allow sales to use bonus weeks as a selling tool ..
2) are run by a “concierge”such as SFX - so they do not count against registered week number count .
3) likely have a better revenue split for Vidanta than a RCI or II exchange .

I hope that helps .


----------



## Eric B (Apr 6, 2019)

StructureGuy said:


> My wife and I just bought a Kingdom of the Sun two-bedroom loft.  They referred to it as a "penthouse" since it's on the top two floors of a nine story building in Celebrate Park.  It has a huge deck (we did not buy an end unit with an even larger extended deck.)  The contract gives us two weeks per year for 100 years and an additional week for the first 10 years.  The usage fee is $2,400 per week and at the end of 10 years the fee to continue is the same as the usage fee = $4,800 lump sum ($2,400 for each week) to continue another 10 years.  We get an additional 2 privilege weeks through SFX which I really don't understand.  We will likely use it 2 weeks per year and hope to rent it some.   I'm hoping there is a market for this as a rental unit paying us more than $2,400.
> 
> The "best guess" from the salesman is that it will be ready for occupancy end of 2020.  He also said that Celebrate Park, Phase 1 (a water park) is scheduled to open end of 2020 as well but it will likely really happen early 2021.
> 
> I love our Vidanta vacations but I think we paid way too much for this as an upgrade.



Once you have your SFX account set up and accessible online, go to https://members.sfxresorts.com/specials/privilegeweeks/search for details on how they work.  The text below is from the pop up box labeled "What are Privilege Weeks?".  They can be used at other timeshares as well as back at Vidanta ones.  That part of the SFX site also allows you to search their current inventory of Vidanta weeks, although it's not always up to date.  Also, they very rarely have any inventory above the GL suite levels, so if you own above that level they have to set up a conference call with Vidanta to book a week for you.  You will have to pay a resort fee when using a privilege week because it is really an exchange, but with SFX the cost is only $75.  The availability of privilege weeks requires you to have an SFX diamond level membership, by the way; I think they were running a special on long term memberships recently and you should have a 2-year one from your upgrade.

You may have also received a Vida Lifestyle membership with the upgrade; it is run by ICE and includes some "Lifestyle Weeks" that work similar to privilege weeks, but are restricted to April-December IIRC.  There are many other ways to exchange back into Vidanta in the low season that are less expensive, though.

*WHAT ARE PRIVILEGE WEEKS ?*
Privilege weeks are the unique opportunity to travel back to your home resort without having to use your ownership week.

You were given these as part of your recent purchase or upgrade at your Vidanta resort. These are similar to your Vida weeks, but with Privilege weeks you book back to a Vidanta property that is equal or lesser in luxury level to what you currently own.

The cost of a Privilege Week is similar or equal to what your usage fee is (which is a fraction of the true market value.) When booking a Privilege Week, you will be required to pay the full amount of the week up front to confirm the space. There are no cancellations or refunds of Privilege weeks when purchased.

In the event you cannot travel on the week booked, you can call The San Francisco Exchange Company up to 30 days prior to your arrival date and make changes to your reservation. There will be a $199.00 rebooking fee, plus the cost of any additional fees due at that the time of rebooking. In order to access your Privilege weeks, you must have a valid SFX Diamond Membership.

Privilege Weeks are available for Member's Use Only, they cannot be booked for guests.

*DON’T HAVE A DIAMOND MEMBERSHIP, *
*OR IT’S ABOUT TO EXPIRE? NO PROBLEM!*
Contact an SFX Vacation Concierge today at 1-800-739-9969 and we can renew your membership!​


----------



## StructureGuy (Apr 6, 2019)

> I am guessing your buy in initially / last year was 20 +K range


It was $20,000 until we returned the next day to cancel the contract and they reduced the price by $5,000 and gave us several nice little addendums.  Closing fees etc. ran it up to $17,000



> the $ 6000 is just for all the premium park access ?


yes.  It would have cost $5,000 in April last year and $6,000 in February 2019.



> So if I have this correctly - you paid xxx to upgrade to Kingdom of the Sun - 2 bedroom loft .


Yes.  There were two problems with our original purchase. The contract said we could only stay at Nuevo Vallarta (and not at any sister resorts) once our room at NV was constructed.  (Southwest has a direct flight to Cancun!)  We are both retired and wanted to bring our kids and grandkids on the rare occasion that their spring break wasn't Easter week.  So we were primed to buy a more moderate upgrade.  The salesman pushed us towards a larger upgrade with the idea that it is much easier to rent larger units to offset the buy-in cost.  We'll see about that.



> What was the one bedroom Celebrate / Cascade/ MP ?


Mayan Palace one-bedroom $900 usage fee per our old contract
I asked Vidanta about the one week usage fees and here is their answer;
Grand Mayan one-bedroom Master Suite     $1,050    1,296 sq. ft.
Grand Mayan two-bedroom Master Suite     $1,600    1,899 sq. ft.
Grand Bliss one-bedroom Master Suite        $1,150    1,304 sf. ft.
Grand Bliss two-bedroom Master Suite        $1,700    2,054 sq. ft.
Grand Luxxe two-bedroom Master Suite      $2,400    ?? sq. ft.
Grand Luxxe two-bedroom Spa                   $2,300    2,574 sq. ft.
Kingdom of Sun two bedroom loft               $2,400    ??? sq. ft.
I have no idea if this is all sister locations have the same square feet size


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 6, 2019)

Eric B said:


> The text below is from the pop up box labeled "What are Privilege Weeks?".
> They can be used at other timeshares as well as back at Vidanta ones.  You will have to pay a resort fee when using a privilege week because it is really an exchange, but with SFX the cost is only $75.
> *WHAT ARE PRIVILEGE WEEKS ?*
> Privilege weeks are the unique opportunity to travel back to your home resort without having to use your ownership week.
> ...



What I just learned about SFX Privilege Weeks / that are included with full deal Vidanta contracts ,that contain registered weeks .

1) member use only / no guests / (ie) no rentals

2) no cancellations or date movement / (ie)  pay the $199 rebooking fee  and your week use payment can be applied to a new booking . (Similar to getting TPU's back from RCI but having to pay a new exchange fee to RCI to use )

Questions
1) Eric - re the $75 resort fee / when you used a Privilege Week to book (holiday time) was the $75
charged at check in / or when booked ?

2) (,I have the Vida -SFX Weeks brochure from 2016 ). I understood Vida-SFX weeks were for use at non vidanta  resorts , & Privilege Weeks(SFX ones) were for use back into Vidanta . Is the ability to use Privilege Weeks outside Vidanta just an expansion of use ,due to what is included (or not) in the more recent contracts ; and perhaps a way to simplify" bonus weeks" for owners of full contracts with registered weeks ?

3) The term - Privilege Weeks " was also used for some "exit packages " , sold by  the PRTC and
Destinos ICE brands , by the various exit package sales teams that Vida Sales has in place .
It sounds like the term " LIfestyle Week" might be more appropriate for the ICE product that has April to December use .
Of course - Timeshare Sales terminology is subject to - " presentation variation" .


----------



## MoPops (Apr 6, 2019)

Interesting reading.  I’ve come to the conclusion that the names, programs, rules, clauses, and spur of the moment decisions that Vidanta makes (maybe it’s Vida) that I will never understand the program.  I will continue to go to guest services for a hour or so while I’m there, just to catch up.  No more owners meetings for me.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 6, 2019)

MoPops said:


> Interesting reading.  I’ve come to the conclusion that the names, programs, rules, clauses, and spur of the moment decisions that Vidanta makes (maybe it’s Vida) that I will never understand the program.  I will continue to go to guest services for a hour or so while I’m there, just to catch up.  No more owners meetings for me.


HI MoPops
1) Just read & reread YOUR contract - so you understand what YOU own .
2)Keep meeting with member services to get clarification of anything you do not understand .
3) keep reading TUG / keep asking questions here .

A lot of the terminology changes are because Vidanta keeps growing / some are to help sales to sell more / some terminology changes are to differentiate prior contracts from the next generation ; so there is less confusion .


----------



## Eric B (Apr 6, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> WHat I just learned about SFX Privilege Weeks / that are included with Vidanta  contracts that contain registered weeks .
> 
> 1) member use only / no guests / (ie) no rentals
> 
> ...



The resort fee was paid at check in when we did it.  I’m not sure whether there’s been a difference for the Vida weeks and the privilege weeks; it had always been explained to me that they were bonus weeks and the difference between them is you can’t use Vida weeks back at Vidanta.  You can, of course, use other SFX bonus weeks from depositing a non-Vidanta week with them to go back there.


----------



## Zib (Apr 7, 2019)

Just returned from Mayan Palace on the Marina P.V.  We have owned Grand Mayan for more than 34 years.  Bought at the old "Vidafel" Mayen Palace on the Marina that burned down during the earthquake and was replaced by the one at the Marina now.  We stayed  at The Grand most of our years after we did a couple of upgrade when it was first built out in Nuevo.  We have always owned two 2 bedroom units.  The past 4 years we have booked our Grand Mayan into the Sea Garden or Mayan Palace on the Marina P.V. because of all the walking and difficulty getting out of  the Vidanta property.  We were very satisfied with Sea Garden and Mayan Palace now because of our age, 91 and 88yrs. We aren't interested in all the new parks and stuff on the Vidanta properties out there.  We love the old Mexico!  Best part is, that we got our Senior Certificate years ago and have gone for FREE for the past 14 years. No more maintenance fees! I think they hate to see us coming for free again and AGAIN!!!  So we think we have gotten back every bit  we ever put into the resort.  I hope we can go at least one more year.  I guess the kids will have to finish out the rest of the contract until 2036 but we've really gotten our moneys worth already! Best thing we ever did was get talked into buying that timeshare!


----------



## SunFunTravel (May 3, 2019)

$20k for GM?  NOPE!!!  I am in the Estates and don't have $50k invested with them yet.  Trade-ins are a gimmick.  Negotiate!!  Work them down, don't let them work you down!  Vidanta sales are willing to tell you ANYTHING to get you to buy.  What they promise and what you get are never the same.  Read your contract, negotiate and demand addendums.  The park is going to be nice when it finally opens in late 2020 or 2021.  It's not going to be a Cirque park since they pulled out.  It's going to be called "The Parks" and will not rival Disney in any way.  However, they did hire a former Disney lead engineer to complete the park after they parted ways with the Godard Group.  It's a great place to own but don't over-pay by getting caught up in their hype and marketing presentation.  You will not make money buy owning at Vidanta and you will not be able to sell your contract for anything near what you paid for it - $.10 on the dollar if you are lucky.  So don't buy unless it is something you want to utilize long term.


----------



## SunFunTravel (May 3, 2019)

There is a page on Facebook called Vidanta Owners Contract Information.  Owners have been disclosing their contract details so others can have an idea of where they should buy at.  It only has a few posts so far but at some point it should get enough content to be helpful.  Vidanta has a clause in their contract stating that they will go after the member if they disclose their contract details to anyone.  Vidanta can not legally go after you for this...  It would be thrown out of court if they were dumb enough to actually file a complaint.  It's basically a scare tactic.  I'm sure they are well aware that all of the owners sit around the pool discussing their contracts with other owners on a daily basis.


----------



## hurnik (May 3, 2019)

SunFunTravel said:


> $20k for GM?  NOPE!!!  I am in the Estates and don't have $50k invested with them yet.  Trade-ins are a gimmick.  Negotiate!!  Work them down, don't let them work you down!  Vidanta sales are willing to tell you ANYTHING to get you to buy.  What they promise and what you get are never the same.  Read your contract, negotiate and demand addendums.  The park is going to be nice when it finally opens in late 2020 or 2021.  It's not going to be a Cirque park since they pulled out.  It's going to be called "The Parks" and will not rival Disney in any way.  However, they did hire a former Disney lead engineer to complete the park after they parted ways with the Godard Group.  It's a great place to own but don't over-pay by getting caught up in their hype and marketing presentation.  You will not make money buy owning at Vidanta and you will not be able to sell your contract for anything near what you paid for it - $.10 on the dollar if you are lucky.  So don't buy unless it is something you want to utilize long term.



Wait, what?  They're not longer "partnering" or whatever with Cirque?  Interesting.


----------



## SunFunTravel (May 3, 2019)

Originally the plan was for three resort buildings, Grand Cascades, Kingdom of the Moon and Kingdom of the Sun.  Grand Cascades was going to be at the Mayan Place level, Kingdom of the Moon at the Grand Mayan level and Kingdom of the Sun at the Grand Bliss level.  Now that everything has changed the Cascades will be the smallest building by far and still at Mayan Palace/Bliss level. This level has also been sold under the names The Collection & Entertainment Collection.  The Kingdom of the Sun will still be at the Grand Bliss level.  This level has also been sold as The Grand Collection & The Grand Entertainment Collection.  However, the Kingdom of the Moon resort is now called the Celebrate resort.  It apparently is going to be as many as 3 very large resort buildings bordering the north and northwest edges of the park.  I cannot confirm if this resort is going to remain at the Grand Mayan level, although I would expect it will.  It seems they are constructing what would be considered Grand Luxxe level units on the top levels of the Celebrate and Kingdom of the Sun buildings.  This would certainly be in line with Vidanta's way of building. Of course, as par for the course, things can change as they have very regularly since they broke ground in 2014...  Stay tuned.


----------



## Cabocowboy (May 3, 2019)

Doesn't surprise me at all.  We finally got out of the contract but it cost us some money.  Word of caution: do not rely on using PROFECO as a way to rescind your timeshare contract.  They are basically worthless.  Go back to your sales group and gut it out by rescinding with the local sales team.  I did it with PROFECO and they could not do anything for me.


----------



## hintok (Dec 6, 2019)

Just bought yesterday a junior suite (1 bedroom sleeps 2) at celebrate park. They also threw in a bunch of things I don't want. I'm reading the contract and don't see anything about reminding. Help please!


----------



## Eric B (Dec 6, 2019)

Assuming that you mean "rescinding" rather than "reminding," you can do so by going over to Member Services while you're there or by registered mail, return receipt requested to Desarrollo Marina Vallarta, S.A. de C.V., Paseo de la Marina Sur #220, Marina Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco 48355 Mexico.  The address is on the page of the contract for the 10-year registered week that is titled Reservations and Customer Service; it's not specifically titled rescission address or anything like that, but is under the heading that says "The only official channel for questions, reservations and all other communications with the Company regarding Member's Contract is the Company's Contact Center in Mexico."  It also lists the e-mail address customerservice@vidanta.com.  Be sure you follow the advice given in the sticky post for your rights of rescission in Mexico and that everyone who signed the contract signs the rescission letter.


----------



## hintok (Dec 6, 2019)

Eric B
Thanks, I did find that.  I will read the sticky and go to member services. So glad I posted this.


----------

